

Number of servers for Flickr, fotolog, wikipedia, Facebook and YouTube - carlos
http://www.paragon-cs.com/wordpress/?p=144

======
mosburger
good data - presentation was hard to follow, though. would've been easier to
understand if it were presented in a table/grid.

------
Sam_Odio
I found it interesting that FB uses 2.5" drives in RAID 10 config. I would
imagine the lower power of the drives makes up for the increased cost.

I would think that they're significantly slower, but it looks like Seagate
makes a reasonably priced 10,000RPM SCSI 2.5" drive.

~~~
apathy
Interesting about the 10KRPM 2.5" SCSI drives. How bad is the power
consumption for equivalent SATA configurations?

AdWords used pretty much the same rig for MySQL servers (RAID 10) although the
drives were all 15K 3.5" SCSI drives.

------
emmett
Facebook and flickr seem to be about equivalently efficient; Facebook is about
10x bigger and uses about 10x as many servers. Fotolog seems much more
efficient than either though; it's about the same size as flickr, but uses
only 1/3 as many servers.

------
rapind
YouTube SuSE 9 ?

